# PCC in India for Foreigners



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am from Nepal and presently working in a software MNC in Hyderabad, India.
Is anybody aware or have any experience of obtaining PCC in India for foreigners or Nepalese in particular ?
I will have to soon apply for PCC here so just want to get some info in advance..


Regards,
Ujwol


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't want to discourage you but just prepare you. From what I've heard, this is a painful process. It is painful as it is for Indian citizens, but even more so if you're on a foreign passport. Good luck but be prepared for a rough time.

For starters, you should confirm from the Australian embassy what kind of certificate they want - a local police certificate from Hyd or from some Dept in Delhi. I've heard both so it's best to make sure your efforts are towards getting the right one.

Also, make sure you actually need one from India. If you've been going back and forth from Nepal, and haven't stayed in India for more than 12 months in any one visit, you shouldn't need Indian clearance.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

smartypants said:


> Don't want to discourage you but just prepare you. From what I've heard, this is a painful process. It is painful as it is for Indian citizens, but even more so if you're on a foreign passport. Good luck but be prepared for a rough time.
> 
> For starters, you should confirm from the Australian embassy what kind of certificate they want - a local police certificate from Hyd or from some Dept in Delhi. I've heard both so it's best to make sure your efforts are towards getting the right one.
> 
> Also, make sure you actually need one from India. If you've been going back and forth from Nepal, and haven't stayed in India for more than 12 months in any one visit, you shouldn't need Indian clearance.



Thanks for the response..

As you might be knowing India and Nepal has free border..that we don't need visa to move around here and there.. So for my stay in India there is no VISA stamping in my passport..and yes I might not have stayed in India for one stretch of 12 months..as I visit my home place once in every year..but as I said, there is no visa stamping so ..how do you think I can prove that ?

Would CO specifically as for what all countries they need PCC ?


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Thanks for the response..
> 
> As you might be knowing India and Nepal has free border..that we don't need visa to move around here and there.. So for my stay in India there is no VISA stamping in my passport..and yes I might not have stayed in India for one stretch of 12 months..as I visit my home place once in every year..but as I said, there is no visa stamping so ..how do you think I can prove that ?
> 
> Would CO specifically as for what all countries they need PCC ?


12 months of stay in one stretch is not a criteria but cumulative stay of 12 months or more in last 10 years warrants a PCC from that country. I stayed in Germany for 18 months in 3 different trips in last 10 years but never 12 months in a stretch but still need to get PCC from Germany.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Thanks for the response..
> 
> As you might be knowing India and Nepal has free border..that we don't need visa to move around here and there..


Yes, Canada and the US are the same and for citizens and green card holders, there is no stamping either unless the visit is long (they just stamp an entry/exit, no visa). You can still prove dates using tickets and other things. You could try the same.



> So for my stay in India there is no VISA stamping in my passport..and yes I might not have stayed in India for one stretch of 12 months..as I visit my home place once in every year..but as I said, there is no visa stamping so ..how do you think I can prove that ?
> 
> Would CO specifically as for what all countries they need PCC ?


Yes, the CO will tell you specifically which countries they want it from. But why wait for that – why not call up the Embassy, describe your situation and get official details from them on this.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

mandhani said:


> 12 months of stay in one stretch is not a criteria but cumulative stay of 12 months or more in last 10 years warrants a PCC from that country. I stayed in Germany for 18 months in 3 different trips in last 10 years but never 12 months in a stretch but still need to get PCC from Germany.


Thanks for the correction, I didn't know this.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

*Indian PCC from Indian Embassy ?*

Hello All,

Would it be okay to obtain PCC from Indian Consulate(Indian Embassy) in Nepal ? I will be visiting Nepal next month , have heard that the process of obtaining Indian PCC is a lot more siimpler there, if we apply through Indian Consulate in Nepal..

Will this work ? or Do I need to get it from India itself ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ujwols - The following links might help you. (Source from Google search)

https://yourmaninindia.com/?module=concierge&action=serviceinfo&serviceid=139

http://www.indiamike.com/india/indi...arance-for-a-foreigner-lives-in-india-t90949/

Good Luck.. Cheers!


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

*Procedure to obtain Indian PCC from Nepal*

Hi All,

I have recently received many inquiries on how I obtained my PCC for India from Nepal..
So for the benefit of the interested people, I would like to share the procedure here : 


Write an application to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Nepal stating that you need to obtain Indian PCC from the Indian Embassy and need a recommendation letter for the same.

MOFA will provide you a recommendation letter.

Apply for Indian PCC in Indian Embassy in Kathmandu with the following documents :

 PCC application in a plain paper stating duration of stay,purpose of PCC.
 Recommendation letter from MOFA
 Original and xerox copies of your certificates for the courses done in India (if any)
 Employer certificate if you have worked in India
 Original and xerox copies of your Passport
 Original and xerox copies of your Citizenship Certificate
 Two recent color passport size photographs.
 If PCC is needed for VISA purpose, letter from the relevant authority stating 
that Indian PCC is required. (could be an email printout )


Charges : 1000 NPR
Duration : Takes 1 week to issue PCC

The procedure is straight forward, no hassles as such just make sure that you provide all the documents as stated above and all of them have the proper dates. 

Good Luck.

Ujwol Shrestha


----------



## gunmother (Jun 15, 2015)

hello ujwol bro..
can i ask you a massive favor? would you be able to send me your contact no on my email id sumanpoudel at live.com...
I am currently in australia and I need a police clearance from india in order to apply for my pr..I have been to the indian embassy here and haven't had any luck yet..i am so frustrated with the whole thing I am going to nepal in 2 weeks time to get the police clearance from the indian embassy there..
I would like to ask you a few questions please
Thank you in advance..


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people. 

I am also on the same boat and am going to apply.

Will go through the same process and probably let you know. 

Thanks a lot for the information though. I was having a hard time to find out about the process.

Cheers!


----------



## Praticcha (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi i am trying for australia so migration officer asked me indian pcc as i ve stayed in india more than 12 mths cumulatively. When i went to indian embassy kathmandu they asked me to get full evidence as i ve lost my certificate. Does state police report works ???


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

ujwols said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently received many inquiries on how I obtained my PCC for India from Nepal..
> So for the benefit of the interested people, I would like to share the procedure here :
> ...



Hi Ujwol,
Were you in Nepal or abroad at the time of applying for PCC from Nepal?
Can I apply for PCC while I am abroad?


----------



## Norbu (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi All 
I am also same condition that I need India PCC as a Nepali Citizen who is staying in India more then a year and right now I am here in India 
So from Nepal it's already mentioned how it can get but from India , how can I get India PCC and where I can apply for it ? 

From FRRO (Foreigners Regional Register Office) provide PCC only those who have Visa and Ministery of external affairs, India provide pcc only to the Indian Passport Holder .
So where I, Nepali Citizen/passport holder can get India Pcc in India ? 

If help and suggestions there I would be appreciated
Thank You


----------



## yogen (Oct 30, 2021)

Norbu said:


> Hi All
> I am also same condition that I need India PCC as a Nepali Citizen who is staying in India more then a year and right now I am here in India
> So from Nepal it's already mentioned how it can get but from India , how can I get India PCC and where I can apply for it ?
> 
> ...



Have you had any progress Norbu? I am in same situation as you?


----------

